# Why cats like to sleep under the car?



## Zeaq (Jan 27, 2005)

Reasons?Mine does.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

be sure there isn't anything dripping from the car that your cat could lick up. anti-freeze is poisonous and oil isn't too good, either. OK, maybe you don't need anti-freeze where you live, 8) , but if you have coolant and not just water, that would be the same. windshield washer fluid, also. battery acid. all good reasons, really for a cat to not sleep there, I think.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

we had a little kitten, Barney, who got outside and he was sleeping behind the tire of the neighbors big truck.......the neighbor backed over him....i still have a picture of Barney. he was the most adorable little black and white long haired kitten....


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)




----------

